# An updated look at my collection



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 21, 2006)

Initially it was all MAC, but I've swapped a lot of my unused/rarely used items away for others, and i've picked up other brands thanks to my new job.  The majority of the collection is still MAC, but there's a good amount of NARS and Stila in it.





Face Brushes




Eye, Lip and Smaller Face/Multipurpose Brushes




Top Drawer (Eye drawer)
















Middle Drawer (Lip Drawer)




Bottom Drawer (Face Drawer)


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow...that's quite a nice collection you got there


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 21, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## labwom (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful! The blushes are really pretty!


----------



## CincyFan (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice!  I have those same drawers and mine are in the same order; eyes. lips, face.  I have a set of mini drawers I keep on top for my samples.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 21, 2006)

that's a very very nice collection!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_Very nice!  I have those same drawers and mine are in the same order; eyes. lips, face.  I have a set of mini drawers I keep on top for my samples._

 

this is like a temporary home I hope.  i asked Santa (AKA Mom, Dad and Grandma) for a larger traincase, my collection has outgrown the other one.  Hopefully they'll pull through, if not, I'm digging the drawers so far.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 22, 2006)

I was wondering... what brand is that silver skunk brush? and how does it compair to mac? price wise and 'feel' of the brush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 22, 2006)

0o0o0o wooow.. look at all that nars. nice!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_I was wondering... what brand is that silver skunk brush? and how does it compair to mac? price wise and 'feel' of the brush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!_

 

That's the Sephora brand Stippling Brush.  To be honest: it's the exact same brush with a different ferrule and handle.  it's $10 cheaper than the mac 187 and i honestly can't tell a difference in the brushes.  I have a 187SE and I've played with and used a regular 187, and they all feel the same to me.


----------



## bli5s (Nov 22, 2006)

Love your collection of lipgloss!!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 29, 2006)

i love ur collection,whered you get ur storage drawer from?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* 

 
_i love ur collection,whered you get ur storage drawer from?_

 
$10 at Target. they had a lot of sizes, i thought about getting a rolling slim tower of 6 drawers, but i prefer these.


----------



## jeweleye11 (Dec 12, 2006)

what a collection!! how do you like the smashbox artificial lights? I was thinking of getting it in glow, is the shimmer too much?


----------

